# Online Gaming



## NightTrain (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey, do any of you play games online?

They're going to have my cable modem feed fixed tomorrow with any luck... about damn time.


----------



## jimnyc (Sep 5, 2003)

I do, but I'm too cheap to buy any games! I'm stuck playing cheesy shockwave games.

I do have Delta Force: Black Hawk Down

Not sure if there is any online play. I'll reinstall tonight and see.

What games do you have? Maybe I'll spring for something if I know I can play online.


----------



## janeeng (Sep 5, 2003)

aren't there games right online to do this???


----------



## NightTrain (Sep 6, 2003)

The best game I've ever played was Civilization II Gold Edition.  It's a world conquest game.

You start out by building your first city in year 4,000 B.C.   You begin developing technology, and expand & explore your surroundings.   So the first technology you 'discover' would be the Wheel or Horseback Riding, or something basic along those lines.

You keep expanding, founding cities, and you'll meet other rival civilizations.  You have several different ways of dealing with them, war is just one of them.  You can threaten them in order to get money or technology, or ally with them, sign peace treaties, ignore them, bribe them to declare war on an enemy, etc.

Naturally, treachery is a large part of the game.  Especially when playing against human opponents rather than just the computer.  Treaties are created & tossed aside much more carelessly by humans, and you really get pissed off at someone who Pearl Harbored you after signing a peace treaty with you.   Oh yes, I've let Nukes fly over such indiscretions!

Your technology discovery rate is a direct result on what kind of government you have & how your economy is doing.   Sending spies in to steal technology or to incite a revolt of a rival civ is almost guaranteed to get your ass landed in a war!  lol

Anyway, by the end of the game, you have Aircraft Carriers, stealth fighters, subs, nukes, tanks, battleships, etc... this is where the game gets really good, because it's not necessarily how strong your country is (although that is a factor), it's how smart you are in deploying your armed forces & out maneuvering your opponent(s).   You win when you capture all of your opponents cities - and rule the world!  Muuuaaahahahahahaa!!  lol

The downside to this game is that it's turn based, so sometimes there's a few minutes between your turns if someone is fighting a major war... but that gives you time to rethink your strategy and tweak some of your cities.

I also have Civ III, but it's pretty difficult to learn on.  Civ II is a perfect one to learn on, and then step up to Civ III.   This game is extremely addicting, especially when you're learning it because of the fascinating different outcomes of any tactic you choose.

Have you played this one or do you know where you can get a copy?  If not, I can burn you your own official pirated copy and send to you.


----------



## jimnyc (Sep 6, 2003)

I've heard of that one before but didn't know much about it until just now. Sounds like a game I can really get into.

A copy would be nice  

Gonna start looking on p2p now!


----------



## NightTrain (Sep 6, 2003)

Anyone else besides Jim interested?  You can have up to 7 players in a game.


----------



## jimnyc (Sep 6, 2003)

The only one I could find is Civ III on Kazaa, but it's sloooooooooooooooow!

Any demo's available?


----------



## NightTrain (Sep 6, 2003)

I can't find any demo for Civ... the few I did find were for Macs... surely you've got a buddy nearby that's got it, Jim?


I don't have Desert Storm... now that I'm back to broadband, I'll have to look into getting a few new ones.

I've got Starcraft, Unreal Tournament, Half Life, Warcraft II and III, and a bunch of older ones.


----------



## NightTrain (Sep 6, 2003)

Jim, I'd keep downloading that Civ III off Kazaa... I'm sure you'd have it in a couple hours, right?


----------



## jimnyc (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NightTrain _
> *Jim, I'd keep downloading that Civ III off Kazaa... I'm sure you'd have it in a couple hours, right? *



I'm gonna turn it back on now and let it ride. The problem is the other guys connection, not mine. I can only download it as fast as their upload can dish it out. I was getting like 7Kbps last time. I'll keep ya updated.


----------



## NightTrain (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey, thanks EA!   I'll pass, though, I really never got into Halflife either... our oldest boy, John, likes those kinds of games.   


I'm no expert on cracking CDs.. my brother Jim is pretty good at it though.  The Warcraft games are put onto the hard drive & then you use Daemon Tools to emulate the CD drive - basically, it fools your computer into thinking it's a legit CD.

I'm wondering if he can crack Civ II and we can get an ICQ file transfer going, that would be a helluva lot faster than the 7 kbps... I'll call him and see if he can do that.


----------



## Dan (Sep 7, 2003)

I'm a huge fan of Half Life, though I've never played it online. From what I hear, one of the games in that pack EA has is Half-Life: Counterstrike, which is apparently one of the best multiplayer games ever made. My connection's far too slow for online gaming, unfortunately  .


----------



## janeeng (Sep 7, 2003)

hahahah, tell Dad to hook you up to cable Dan!


----------



## NightTrain (Sep 7, 2003)

I just got done burning Civ II Gold for Jim, I'll mail it down today.  If any of you wants a copy of it, ask him for a copy... makes sense for him to burn copies there in your area & give them to ya - lots faster than me mailing down multiple copies.

Besides, I'm down to 3 blank CDs!


----------



## NightTrain (Sep 7, 2003)

Tried to burn Civ III, there's some advanced anti-piracy protections on it.  I burned a copy with Clone CD and it's bascially a coaster for my drinks now - the game crashes & burns.

I'll see if my brother can burn a couple of copies, he's successfully burned Civ III before but it took him quite awhile to figure out how to get around the protections.


----------



## Jack (Sep 7, 2003)

Maybe back to the dorms next year, they have cable.


----------



## ap0clypse (Sep 7, 2003)

who wants civ2 gold and who wants civ3?  I believe I can send civ2 over the net,  You should then be able to use daemon tools to mount image so your computer will not do a cd check to see if the disk is present.


----------



## NightTrain (Sep 7, 2003)

I already burned Jim a copy of Civ II gold, he'll have it in a couple of days.

It would have been pretty nifty to ICQ him the image files of the CD that he could then just burn onto a disk, but I can't transfer to him faster than 7.4 Kbps.   It would take 26 hours at that rate.

He's able to ram my modem at up to 48 kbps... wish we had that kinda bandwidth available up here!


----------



## jimnyc (Sep 7, 2003)

I can actually upload at 1.08Mbps, but your download was holding me back


----------



## NightTrain (Sep 7, 2003)

No, I've seen downloads on my end at 90k / second... maybe the ICQ network was bogged down or something, I know I can d/l at over 48 on a nice fast server!

I just compressed the Image files, got it down to 605 megs... Jim's trying to compress it using another program he says will make it much smaller than an ordinary zip file.


----------



## Spirit_Soul (Sep 26, 2003)

www.shizmoo.com

or 

www.kungfuchess.com


I don't know if it is still there, I used to play it with a couple of my friends in High school

Kungfuchess is fast and furious though, they have a four player chess and it really gets the adrelenin pumping


----------



## jimnyc (Sep 26, 2003)

Spirit, I went to that site (although I know absolutely nothing about chess). I tried to play a few of the games there but they all want to install proprietary software on my machine in order to do so. This is usually an indication of spyware. Do you run AdAware or Spybot? Just curious, you may want to prevent companies like that from following your surfing habits! 

Let me know if you don't know about removing spyware, I/we would be happy to help you out.


----------



## Spirit_Soul (Sep 27, 2003)

I absolutely know nothing about that. but if you name some , maybe I can search my computer for it and get rid of it. 

Thank you for your help .


----------



## jimnyc (Sep 27, 2003)

Ok, start with the basics. Go to this page and read about Lavasoft AdAware. Then download the client and install on your machine. It's pretty straightforward, but if you have questions either post here or look on their page for more information.

http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/

This will find bogus registry entries, tracking cookies, and tracking software installed on your machine in an effort to monitor your internet activities. 

Here's another one, Spybot - search and destroy.

This is very similar, but in my opinion a bit harder to use for a beginner. A lot of people (me included) use both programs concurrently. One will find things that the other didn't. They as well have comprehensive tutorials on their site.

http://security.kolla.de/


----------



## Spirit_Soul (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks ... I will download it.


----------



## Man of 1951 (Oct 8, 2003)

You're right NT all the civilization games are the greatest games. I first started with Civilization I, then i got II and now I play with III.....its so addicting though, you could play for days straight without thinking of food.


----------



## infernus2004 (Oct 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *The only one I could find is Civ III on Kazaa, but it's sloooooooooooooooow!
> 
> Any demo's available? *



no surprise. kazza can blow smoke out of thier ass when it comes to find games and such. i just finished loading beta version of star wars galaxies. i'm not sure if it works yet because i'm on here. and btw, how do you raise your leevel on there. i need better DL time, but my level goes down.


----------



## jimnyc (Oct 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by infernus2004 _
> *no surprise. kazza can blow smoke out of thier ass when it comes to find games and such. i just finished loading beta version of star wars galaxies. i'm not sure if it works yet because i'm on here. and btw, how do you raise your leevel on there. i need better DL time, but my level goes down. *



*THIEF!*

what did you type in to find it?


----------



## NightTrain (Oct 24, 2003)

Are you playing online?   If you are, the easiest way is to have a guy that can show you the ropes & heal you as you're killing something for experience.

You downloaded a beta?  Unreal, that would take forever - it took a half hour to install from my 52x CD!

To raise levels, you have to gain experience doing what you're trying to be proficient in - so, if you're a medic, you have to heal people.  If you're a rifleman (like me), you gotta kill stuff.   If you want to be an Artesian, you have to create stuff.

If you're online, let me know and I'll help ya out.

Hey, and let Jim know how you got a beta, he's looking for it!


----------



## infernus2004 (Nov 1, 2003)

sorry to say, but the guy that put it on kazaa took it down becuz i;m not finding it anymore. sorry. i would send you mine, but it's somewhere on my comp where i can't find it. and i think you misunderstood. i don't have galaxies yet. i meant raise level on kazaa. the higher a level, the faster a DL speed. but i don't know how.

sorry if i wasn't clear enough.


----------



## NightTrain (Nov 6, 2003)

hmmm... I didn't know that about Kazaa.

That may explain why my Kazaa Lite has my level as 1000+.   Download Lite & you'll have it too, and you won't have the pesky spyware bundled in.


----------



## eric (Nov 6, 2003)

Just make sure you are running good virus software, and watch the file extensions carefully.


----------



## Unregistered (Nov 7, 2003)

For anyone who likes civ games, Rise of Nations is a must-try.

 This is the only RTS game I have ever been able to tolerate playing long enough to conquer the world-normally I'm more of a Medal of Honor or Unreal Tournament kind of guy.

http://www.microsoft.com/games/riseofnations/downloads.asp

Beware though, very addictive!


----------



## jimnyc (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks for the link, I'll have to try that one out!

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Unregistered (Nov 8, 2003)

hey thanks!


----------



## NightTrain (Nov 9, 2003)

You know, I almost bought that at the same time I picked up my current addiction : Star Wars Galaxies.

It looked very interesting, and it was designed by the lead designer for Civ II... I think that'll be my next investment.

After I get over my latest addiction, that is


----------



## Dan (Nov 9, 2003)

I read the other day that the Wachowski brothers are currently writing an online game wherein millions of online gamers can interact inside the Matrix and apparently there will be a bunch of stuff you can do that ties in to the movie. Sounds kinda cool.


----------



## RAGE (May 15, 2004)

I have a DF 2 squad for online gaming, if you have been to the Barracks then you would know BPC.

Its one of the largest active single team squads with 36 active members.
Surprisingly enough most of use are very close and have developed good relationships.  Ages range from 11- 56.
It keeps most of us out of Bars or off the streets.  My whole family plays and are also active members on the team. We have a comp room so we can all play.
Recently one of our players was shot saving a woman that was about to be shot by her estranged husband. He just got back home from the hospital and is doing well.


----------



## Zhukov (May 28, 2004)

Computer online I've played:

Starcraft
Everquest (very addictive)

I have Cossacks but have never played it online.

XBOX online I've played:

Phantasy Star Online
Rainbow 6
Return to Castle Wolfenstein (still do occasionally)




Computer online games I'm looking forward to

Everquest 2 (gonna need a whole new computer for that one though)
City of Heroes (might check it out, the character creation is fantabulistically amazing, same problem with computer though)

XBOX

Halo 2 (that's going to be the shit)

Gamecube

Starfox (i hope to god they have an online option for that, of course, come to think of it i'm not even sure the gamecube has online capability)



And if anyone wants to burn and mail me pirated copies of anything for free, shovel that stuff my way.


----------



## nycflasher (May 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NightTrain _
> *Hey, do any of you play games online?
> 
> They're going to have my cable modem feed fixed tomorrow with any luck... about damn time. *



I used to play Scrabble and cards and shit like that.
Other than that, Quake is the only other internet/netowrk game I've really played.

We used to go over to my friend's studio(he is a sound designer) where he has 4 comps. set up and blast the shit out of each other while playing at a volume that would deafen most children.

I swear, I would walk out of his office with my ears ringing and murder on the mind.  j/k


----------



## KLSuddeth (May 28, 2004)

online gaming??????

BAN EQ BAN EQ BAN EQ BAN EQ BAN EQ BAN EQ BAN EQ !!!!!


----------



## Zhukov (May 28, 2004)

I remember you mentioning EQ before with respect to DK.  Recovering addict I suppose?


----------



## KLSuddeth (May 28, 2004)

Yes he is, IMO
It was CRAZY how much time he could spend on that piece of shit game (no, Im not hostile lol)


----------



## insein (May 28, 2004)

CPU 
Unreal Tourney
Star Wars Galaxies (till recently)
Wolfenstein

PS2
Madden
MVP
Socom

XBOX
Halo


----------



## KLSuddeth (May 28, 2004)

my son has the xbox live - thats kind of neat


----------



## Zhukov (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KLSuddeth _
> *Yes he is, IMO
> It was CRAZY how much time he could spend on that piece of shit game (no, Im not hostile lol) *



Hey, I liked that game.  And yes, it's amazing how addictive online role-players are.  I'm surprised someone hasn't come up with a clinical diagnosis for it yet, and the inevitable pill.


----------



## NightTrain (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah, my wife feels the same about Star Wars.. I couldn't stop playing it.   I heard all about 'That stupid piece of shit game'.  She just didn't get it.


----------



## KLSuddeth (Jun 19, 2004)

EverCrack....just say no


----------



## pegwinn (Jun 19, 2004)

Doom
Doom Marine on a LAN.

Lost my software on my last move, but the memories are treasured.


----------



## Comrade (Jun 19, 2004)

Here's the best shooter online you can download for free and start playing now...


Just promise to come back to us in the future. 

http://www.americasarmy.com/


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NightTrain _
> *Anyone else besides Jim interested?  You can have up to 7 players in a game. *



Yeah! I have CivIII, I'd like playing online.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 24, 2004)

My son is addicted to counter-strike----me?  just a boring spades player.


----------



## insein (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi _
> *Yeah! I have CivIII, I'd like playing online. *



Me too.  I can never find US opponents on Civ 3.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by insein _
> *Me too.  I can never find US opponents on Civ 3. *



I havent really tried. I played online with my brother once, but that was too slow and the game didnt get going. My e-mail is usmcnick18@hotmail.com if you wanna play. Im usually online around 9 or 10+ Alaska time.


----------



## insein (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi _
> *I havent really tried. I played online with my brother once, but that was too slow and the game didnt get going. My e-mail is usmcnick18@hotmail.com if you wanna play. Im usually online around 9 or 10+ Alaska time. *



Damn Alaska time, lol.  What time is that EST.  +5? +6?


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 25, 2004)

Hmm, if I get on at 3, you would get on at 9. Haha, give or take an hour or so.


----------



## NightTrain (Jun 26, 2004)

Alaska time is 4 hours behind EST... it's a real pain in the ass if you have buddies that you're trying to hook up with on the East Coast during the week.

So 4 PM in NYC would be noon here in AK.

Been awhile since I've played Civ, think I'll load that up again today.


----------



## NightTrain (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dilloduck _
> *My son is addicted to counter-strike----me?  just a boring spades player. *



ahhh yes, I used to play the hell out of spades back when mplayer was around years ago.  I helped create ASL on there, it was alot of fun.

Where's the hot spot to play spades now?


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NightTrain _
> *Alaska time is 4 hours behind EST... it's a real pain in the ass if you have buddies that you're trying to hook up with on the East Coast during the week.
> 
> So 4 PM in NYC would be noon here in AK.
> ...



Well if you live in Alaska, and I live in Alaska, then boom, no time differance!


----------



## NightTrain (Jun 26, 2004)

We'll have to fire up a game... gotta go King fishing with the family today, how about a game tomorrow (Sunday)?

Anyone else interested in going head-to-head in Civ III?


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 26, 2004)

Well we're having people from out of town visit (life long friends from Alabama) and they're coming tonight, tomorrow I can play probly late at night, so early morning for you pukes on the east coast. (jk)
PM me if you wanna work it out.


----------



## NightTrain (Jun 27, 2004)

I forgot, I'm taking the family in to see the Blue Angels tomorrow.. probably be back about 6 or 7 PM.


----------



## insein (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NightTrain _
> *We'll have to fire up a game... gotta go King fishing with the family today, how about a game tomorrow (Sunday)?
> 
> Anyone else interested in going head-to-head in Civ III? *



I'll fire it up.  PM me when you want to play.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 27, 2004)

I have people in from out of state to visit, so I acn play either in a week or so, or late at night Alaska time.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jul 5, 2004)

Alright, everyones gone. I can play virtually anytime now. Drop an email usmcnick18@hotmail.com


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey everyone. noticed the thread on online gaming so i thought id take a minute to invite everyone to play Kings of Chaos if you are interested. I need more officers. Here is my link http://www.kingsofchaos.com/recruit.php?uniqid=ra56c6kc it can be a really fun game and the new age is starting so everyone is pretty much even at the moment. And if you dont want to play atleat click the link and thet number you see so i can get stronger thanks guys 

So any other decent online games to play?


----------

